# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  "Russian From Scratch" - S Azov

## Forrest

I haven't seen any other references to this book in the forum, and so I thought I would point it out for those who might be seeking additional (free!) instructional material for beginning Russian. 
It's the textbook "Russian From Scratch" ("S Azov"), over 500 pages long (in PDF format), and is available at  http://www.gefix.net/sazov/ 
There's no audio available on-line, as far as I can tell, but cassettes and MP3s can be ordered separately.

----------


## fortheether

Forrest - Very nice!    
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Forrest

The original site for the S Azov book has been down recently; I don't know whether or not this is likely to be an ongoing problem, but the materials (without audio?), can also, it seems, be downloaded at the following link:  http://www.wlv.ac.uk/Default.aspx?page=12159

----------

